# What a Woman!



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

How many of you guys can say this....?
Unbenouced to me...my Wife snuck behind my back and looked up boilie recipes online and then bought all the stuff in secret and whooped up a batch to surprise me  .
Shes the best!

Mitch


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Did she spoon feed them to you too ? Yes, you are blessed my friend !!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mitch,

Just keep in mind that the fruity flavors smell like baking. Now if you want to talk fishy flavors, or N Butyric Acid......I'm quite sure she will have a change of heart 

When fishinchick get's done with her quarterlies, the 4 of us will have to fish in the PC area somewhere.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Your on bud....

Mitch


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where do you guys find these women at? Deeann, DA CHICK, Gill Girl (cwcarpers fiance) They actually hold the fish and seem to be enjoying this carp stuff    CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha very nice!


----------

